

Insider Thoughts on Flashpoint, Georgia Tech's Startup Accelerator - rkischuk
http://blog.kischuk.com/2012/03/14/insider-thoughts-on-flashpoint-georgia-techs-startup-accelerator/

======
bsmith
Flashpoint's homepage: <http://flashpoint.gatech.edu/>

I applied for the first cohort last year, but didn't make the first cut (I do
remember the application being almost a carbon copy of YC's). I was
disappointed at the lack of hustle demonstrated toward applicants who didn't
make the cut—despite having my email address, they never sent me anything
about the demo days or the like, and my repeated inquiries concerning
applications for the next cohort went unanswered.

Nevertheless, thanks for this review. I'm glad you enjoyed the program, and
good luck with Badgy!

~~~
rkischuk
I'm not sure this is much different from any other accelerator. I've heard
that this experience is pretty similar for TechStars or YC rejections. That
said, you could easily contend that as a less established accelerator, they
should seem more hungry, but this also runs into the conundrum that as a less
established accelerator, they have fewer resources to do this. Even during the
program, communication could be a bit haphazard.

It's probably a good suggestion to challenge previous applicants to reapply if
they believe they have made significant progress. TechStars did just do this.

Thanks! Hope to catch you around ATL.

~~~
bsmith
Coincidentally enough, I just got an email from a Flashpoint contact asking
about the startup I applied with last year, and encouraging me to apply again.

~~~
rkischuk
Interesting. I do think they have their PR team more engaged right now since
it's prime application season.

